# Tomy Track Layout Possibilities



## ropes (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of any resources(other than hoslotcarracing) showing 2 and 4 lane layouts for a 4 X 8 table?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

ropes, you can download the track layout designer from this site: 

http://www.uracerweb.org/

This will allow you to design your own layout. I have a lot of 4x8 track layouts that I have designed with Tracker 2000 and I would be glad to share them with you. However, I tend to focus more on achieving an interesting, unique, and one of a kind layout that I really like with little concern for the track pieces involved. This approach is pretty easy, it just has to fit correctly. The more challenging approach is to design a layout with a specific set of track pieces, say the inventory of pieces that come with a particular race set like the Tomy Super International. Gregory Braun of HOSLOTCARRACING.COM has done a superb job of coming up with compelling layouts that make the best use of the track set pieces that come with popular sets.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's some 4-lane layouts for a 4x8:

The convertible layouts can be converted to ovals by swapping out a couple of pieces. The second one can use the 12/9 banked corners.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some more 4-lane 4x8 layouts:


----------



## ropes (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks AfxToo!!


----------

